# raspberrypi-userland problem



## arcangeli (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all,
After a long time without FreeBSD, i'm now using it on my Rasbpberry Pi 2.

I'm trying to install i3 (WM) with the raspberrypi-userland libs without success. raspberrypi-userland is removed.
How to use accelerated X and EGL?


----------



## ronaldlees (Feb 8, 2016)

Which xorg.conf did you use?  If you look at it, you'll see that the acceleration has been purposely removed, because the primitive frame buffer driver isn't sufficient for it.  In the device section you'll likely see _scfb_ or similar. I had to build i3 from ports on a Pi2.


----------



## arcangeli (Feb 8, 2016)

I didn't use xorg.conf. I'm running in ssh for now.
I've installed raspberrypi-userland before i3. raspberrypi-userland need to be removed for installing i3 (i think that it's a libegl/libgl conflict).
I don't know if i can install only some part of raspberrypi-userland for now...
Thanks


----------

